# 1 Hour UL Wall Assembly U340 - alternative



## RPM001 (Nov 24, 2020)

My plans spec U340 which is a 6" wide 1 hour wall assembly that is framed using 2x6 and 2x4s and a single layer of 5/8" Type X drywall.  

Is anyone aware of a *6" wide* wall assembly that uses metal track & metal studs instead?  I know there are plenty of metal stud/track assemblies but most of them are for 3 5/8".


----------



## RLGA (Nov 24, 2020)

UL states that stud sizes are minimums (see https://iq.ulprospector.com/en/profile?e=206790#SectionVIitem4).


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2020)

U419 get you there?


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Dec 1, 2020)

steveray said:


> U419 get you there?



you beat me to it, 419 covers a lot of situations, defiantly my go-to UL wall assembly.


----------

